# Is Detroit cheapest in the nation now?



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

New Detroit rate:

Base: 1.00
Mile: .75 yes 75 cents 
Minute: .15
Minimum: 4.00

There is no way anybody should even think for one minute about driving for this rate.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey, you get $0.15 for driving a minute for Uber!


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

7Miles said:


> Hey, you get $0.15 for driving a minute for Uber!


I know, seems like a lot right! Lol


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

You should get hazard pay for driving in Detroit.. At these rates druggies will pay less to ride with uber than on public transportation. 

So expect an increase in calls!!


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

In some cities bums get on buses and ride around just to have a warm place to sit for a few hours for cheap. Travis' dream is for those bums to do it in an uber instead. Maybe if you're lucky you might get to watch them have sex in your backseat.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Louisville is .70


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn they are getting so close to the IRS guideline of $0.56 a mile they actually may become legal ride sharing before to long!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Nah, Louisville went back to $1.00 and Nashville's at $1.05


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

Well, the per minute comes to $9/hr for actual driving. The mileage is supposed to cover vehicle costs. That's the ideal. But it doesn't always work out that way. My per mile costs are greater than .75 because I can't sit still. (Noone to blame but me.)

I know the vast majority look at it different than I do, however, I don't calculate my total hours, only hours commissioned. Uber is only responsible to me, and I to them, when that ping comes through. I feel it is up to me to work smarter and more strategically to make this worthwhile. And don't get me wrong, I do advocate higher pay like everyone else. These rates suck 1) for the clientele it attracts in the Detroit market, and/or 2) if you're not being strategic about your business.

FWIW, the Speedway rewards program in the Detroit market is helpful for my driving business. I get points for Speedway gas/purchases, plus when I go to Valvoline, I get 6,000 Speedy points. I *think* it's something like 11-12K points for a $10 Speedy gas card. (Speedway also does a promo during the holidays, buy xx gift cards, and get xx gift cards free. I know a driver who buys all of his gift cards in December, and it set for gas for a year. For me, well, it's not in my budget. I usually have enough to cover "free" gas through the middle of December.)


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

Ugh, I've never been a fan of Landreas, but try harder. I've been able to achieve my goals ;It's all good.


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

Sorry your income and strategy causes you to miss. I do well, and I'm not ashamed of it.


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Just name your Speedway and when you can be there. If you are real then I will apologize and we'll be great friends. I promise.


I guess you don't read the ads on the door,


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

for a moment there I thought Raquel had returned or at least made a cameo, of course I made the mistake at looking at the date of her post. oh well


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

You're all a sad mess. Oddly, I can survive and make a realistic life for myself,nWhT about you!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so detroit is still 75cents/mile?
and there are actually live Uberers there?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> so detroit is still 75cents/mile?
> and there are actually live Uberers there?


It's unreal. Yes.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DetroitMichael said:


> You're all a sad mess. Oddly, I can survive and make a realistic life for myself,nWhT about you!


I disagree. My cab company is $3/mile. I hardly call that a mess. But 75cents/ well...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> It's unreal. Yes.


you joking...............right?


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow. 75 cents a mile? That what NYC taxi's charged back in the 70's. Is uber decade impaired?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> you joking...............right?


No joke. The rider app shows A TON of cars driving UberX. But drivers are catching on to Lyft. Uber min pay $2.40.
Lyft charges the SRF to the pax, Lyft per mile is $1.10 last I checked and Lyft min fare $5, Uber is $4.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

BufordTJustice said:


> Wow. 75 cents a mile? That what NYC taxi's charged back in the 70's. Is uber decade impaired?


Greed impaired. 
The idea is to grow their Uber Market at the expense of their drivers. Because it doesn't cost Uber anything.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

Instead of sending offenders of any kind to jail, I'll just send them to DETROIT! That'll show em!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Take him to... Detroit!

No! No, not Detroit! No! No, please! Anything but that! No! No!


----------

